# Norcal/oregon border



## Pdog (Nov 29, 2018)

Ive been on this train since yesterday at 10am. So about 22 hours. Its been pretty shitty.Last night sleep was crap. Train food is expensive. I spent $10 yesterday and a turkey sandwhich and a pepsi. Another $3 on a orange juice this morning. Bummed me out so i decided to make it a screwdriver heheheh

Overall the scenery has been somewhat dull. But thats because it got dark and i couldnt see anything. But when i woke up to this norcal landscape. I kinda changed my mind. 

If i do decide to do amtrak again. Ill definitely be bringing food and alcohol. I thought id be able to hit a vending machine but unfortunately the stops have been too brief. 

Ive got another 12 hours to go and two more states.


----------



## Pdog (Nov 29, 2018)

Another shot


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 29, 2018)

That's why we call it Scamtrak, man.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 29, 2018)

And, yes, alcohol is a necessity on Scamtrak. As well as your own food.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Nov 29, 2018)

As Crazy Hobo Johnny says: Why pay Amtrak? Hop a freight for free!

And when I do pay for Amtrash, I always bring my own beer, drinks and food!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 29, 2018)

Freight? What are you guys talking about? That's illegal. He's doing it right.


----------



## Pdog (Nov 29, 2018)

Eugene Oregon


----------



## eli (Nov 29, 2018)

I heard your train go by  Scamtrak is l a warmer option this time of year at least.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 29, 2018)

this is quite possibly the most wholesome stp thread this whole month.


----------



## Pdog (Nov 29, 2018)

Portland


----------



## rustyshackleford541 (Nov 29, 2018)

Thats rough bud. get off in washington and take city buses


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Dec 10, 2018)

rustyshackleford541 said:


> Thats rough bud. get off in washington and take city buses



The city buses in WA are actually really great. In Seattle, they use a color-coded ticket system that repeats itself after a few weeks, so save your tickets and find out what the "color of the day" is!

When I lived there, I only bought like, 20 bus fares in the course of about 9 - 10 months.


----------



## rustyshackleford541 (Dec 10, 2018)

VikingAdventurer said:


> The city buses in WA are actually really great. In Seattle, they use a color-coded ticket system that repeats itself after a few weeks, so save your tickets and find out what the "color of the day" is!
> 
> When I lived there, I only bought like, 20 bus fares in the course of about 9 - 10 months.


i did the same thing when i lived in federal way. that was a few years ago though. i think they might have have switched to just the orca card though.


----------



## noothgrush (Dec 10, 2018)

man i miss those evergreens..


----------



## BridgeyMcBridgeface (Apr 11, 2019)

Yeahhhh, never buy the Amtrak food, its just a over priced convince store. Pro tip I just brought my own rammen bowls and beef jerky for the trip and they filled my bowl with hot water no questions asked. Also just fill a water bottle with vodka and or a gatorrade bottle with half vodka half gatorade drink and repeat.


----------

